# Acer laptop keeps shutting off randomly =[



## wayderz (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi,
To start off i know next to nothing about computers, all i can do is follow directions. Anyways, my problem is that my computer keeps shutting off randomly, it has nothing to do with the battery, i tested it by putting my laptop only on AC power, but it did the same thing...

First the bottom of my laptop gets hot and my fan starts blowing, at what i assume, is the highest it can go. Then after about 5-10 minutes, it completely shuts off without warning.

I play a game called hero online(a 3D MMO), i had not played for a week so i didn't notice that anything was wrong. Until one day i wanted to play it, so i logged on and everything went fine for about 10 minutes, it just randomly shut off. I know it must have been something i did, because i played this game for 5 months prior to when i started having this problem. Since the first time, the problem has become more frequent and now it is to the point to where when i run Norton Anti-Virus, it gets about half way through then my computer shuts down again.

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP RESOLVE THIS PROBLEM?!?!

I'm not sure about what i should say about my system, all i know is this:

on the front it says "acer" "Aspire 5000"

graphics card: SiS M760GX
Processors: AMD Turion(tm) 64Mobile Technology ML-30
Modems:Agere Systems AC'97 Modem

If you need anything els to help determine my problem just ask, i will monitor this post about every 30 minutes.

( i have no idea about any of this, so if you are nice enough to help me out, please dumb it down for me ^_^, otherwise i'll sit here with an open mouth,gawking at the computer screen for about an hour)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi wayderz,

The Aspire 3000/5000 laptops have two main overheating problems: The SiS chipset and the CPU. Download MobileMeter from my sig and open up your game for 5 mins, then check the temps, and post them here. If it is overheating, you can easily solve it with a cooling pad. My Acer was overheating in the same way, and I got a cooling pad, which solved it.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSF,

It sounds like heat caused the initial crashes and now the crashes have caused an issue with the drive. To help alleviate the heat somewhat, take the battery out and run on AC, place on a hard surface, elevate it to allow air flow underneath and use a small fan to help blow the heat away from it

Then, start>left click “my computer”>right click on local disk C: >properties>tools tab>error checking >check now- check both options>start> and run chkdsk at next startup.

Chkdsk can take a long time to run. Post back with results – you can subscribe to threads by clicking on “thread tools” above and selecting email notification

edit: simul-support. what Matt said as well


----------



## wayderz (Jan 13, 2007)

Matt,
Could you please give me instructions on how to check my computer bios/temps?



HWM,
I have done C: drive checks every time the computer crashed, but i did do it agin this time without the crash, it did not help any.
______________________________________________

I posted this on another forum and got a reply that it could be that i have gotten this reply:
Sounds like the CPU could be overheating; A 3D MMO and Norton can both be pretty CPU intensive, especially on only 1.6Ghz. Of course, if this wasn't happening five months ago, it indicates that something new is sucking up system resources in the background.

The best advice I can give you without actually having the laptop in hand is to run a comprehensive spyware check -- Spybot S&D, ewido, AVG, etc. If the problem remains afterwards, post again.
_______________________________________________
I will also check this, and get back to you ^_^.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Download MobileMeter from my sig and run it. It will tell you the temps. If you have your game up for 5 mins, you will get a pretty good idea of your load temps.


----------



## wayderz (Jan 13, 2007)

I ran the game for 5 minutes, like you said, and these are the readings i got:

Frequency: 1700(i think, it was a full screen game so i had to keep clicking alt+tab over and over to get a flash of the meter screen)
Temperature: 93*c(was still rising)
Charge Ratebattery was not in)
HDD#0: 43*c



I also ran SpyBot s&d and it did not help.


----------



## wayderz (Jan 13, 2007)

I just downloaded "speed fan" which didn't help, but i was able to monitor the temps until my computer shut off:

core temp: 103*c
HD0: 47*c


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

OK, that is WAY too hot for a CPU. I highly recommend you use your laptop as little as possible until you can get a cooling pad. Here are are some good ones:

This is the most effective and is better for DTR (desktop replacement) notebooks that aren't used on the lap.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834999336

This one is just as effective, much more portable, and comfortable on the lap, but it is quite a bit more expensive.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835192013

You can set the power profile in Windows XP to "Notebook/Laptop" to reduce temps when you are not doing CPU intensive work, but it won't help when you are gaming.


----------



## wayderz (Jan 13, 2007)

=] Thankyou very much, i will post back with results. I am also going to make another post about another problem i just discovered >.<, i am hopeless...


----------

